# Calif. officer ambushed in patrol car, suspect killed



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

"Three Fremont, Calif., police officers were involved in a shootout involving a suspect who "ambushed" one of the cops and was later shot dead, authorities say.

An officer was driving his patrol car on Thursday night when he heard shots fired and his vehicle was struck. A spokesperson for the Fremont Police Department said the suspect was on the side of the road in the bushes and "ambushed the officer." The man stepped out, pointed a handgun at the officer and struck the marked patrol car's driver side at least once."

You can never be TOO careful or vigilant while on duty.

(Please click on article for full story)

Calif. officer ambushed in patrol car, suspect killed

My guess is the suspect is white because race isn't mentioned anywhere in the article and there's no mention of riots or civil unrest.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Baggadouche.

For the RECORD, I forgot his boss was named HARRY. It seems to fit.






Thank GOD no LEO's were killed. That would have been a horrible event.


----------



## BlueknightLA (Sep 9, 2012)

One of our officers (LAPD) was shot just a few hours ago too. He was rushed to the hospital with serious injuries and thankfully recovering now. The suspect was taken into custody.

Keep your heads on a swivel and lets take care of each other.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

BlueknightLA said:


> One of our officers (LAPD) was shot just a few hours ago too. He was rushed to the hospital with serious injuries and thankfully recovering now. The suspect was taken into custody.
> 
> Keep your heads on a swivel and lets take care of each other.


Newton GED from what I'm hearing. One heck of a response to the scene, as it should be!


----------



## BlueknightLA (Sep 9, 2012)

LA Copper said:


> Newton GED from what I'm hearing. One heck of a response to the scene, as it should be!


Yes Newton gang copper in the projects. Very large response, as it should be. I was surprised how many smaller cities sent units.


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

Stay safe boys and girls.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

BlueknightLA said:


> Yes Newton gang copper in the projects. Very large response, as it should be. I was surprised how many smaller cities sent units.


Officer was shot multiple times in what sounds like an ambush, which started from a traffic stop. Last I heard, he's had three surgeries so far. Saying a prayer on Easter for him.

On a side note, this incident happened in Newton Division, the same one the "officers" are working in the movie, End of Watch.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

We just had our second OIS in the last 30 hours, the first in Newton Division and the second in Southeast Division. Both incidents bad guys fired at us first, but we fired back better.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

BlueknightLA said:


> One of our officers (LAPD) was shot just a few hours ago too. He was rushed to the hospital with serious injuries and thankfully recovering now. The suspect was taken into custody.
> 
> Keep your heads on a swivel and lets take care of each other.


And then, once you leave the station.....


----------

